# SC18 Servo mount



## MINIFREAK (Sep 3, 2007)

While working on my sc18v2m the other day, I got an idea. Most everybody uses an S9602 Servo. As you all know, they have some nice mounting ears so I figured why not use the ones on the bottom. I don't really like the idea of attatching the servo using tape or Shoe Goo.Kind of an anal thing I guess. I looked at everything and thought it would be tight but i'd give it a try. As you can see from the pictures it came out pretty good. The plus side of this mod is it costs very little (other than time), and will give you more acurate steering. The downside of it is if your servo goes bad you have to modify another servo or take the guts out of your new servo and put it in the old servo case. All you need to do this mod is 2 BRP 3/8 fat head screws, 2 BRP 4-40 aluminum lock nuts, 2 3mm motor washers, JB Weld, a 7/64 drill bit, an 82 degree countersink, and a piece of servo tape. Start by removing the front and top mounting posts from your servo. Fill slots in the remaining mounts with JB Weld. Allow to dry overnight. Use 7/64 bit to drill new holes. The hole needs to be exactly where it was except now it won't be long. Make sure your kingpins are in the steering plate. This will help you locate servo. Put piece of BRP servo tape on bottom of servo. Using some kind of straightedge, align front of servo wih kingpins while keeping the servo centered on the plate. when located properly, press down. This will hold servo in place for marking drill location. Drill down through holes in servo ears. Now remove servo and all traces of tape. You will no longer need tape to mount servo. Countersink the bottom of steering plate so that when mounting plate to chassis, screws won't hit chassis. Attatch servo to plate with 3/8 srews, flatwashers, and locknuts. Mount plate to chassis per instructions.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

MINIFREAK>> Thanks for the post. I have changed the front plate and It will have the servo mount holes!!! The plate is slightly wider in that area and You use the mount tab on servo with no mod's. Micro racer was the first to run one at our last race.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cool Mod! A few of the racers in Cleveland were drilling threw the chassis and mounting the servo - Bud redesigned the plate - The new plate is perfect for the S9602 servo or any servo that is the same size. I used it in our last race, and did not have any issues. I still use servo tape, just for that added protection...

Awesome idea - keep them coming!


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

Anybody test running a small lipo rec. pack? Can you running the BRP's shoot your favorite servo in your car... Oval or R/course and yes or no on the servo saver . Playin tonite for a few hrs with my new s18v2. hopein to get a raptor in the next few weeks.


Lephturn


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

Wantin to bump TTT for good info search.


----------

